# The Ricky Rubio Fan Club...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

We need to start a Ricky Rubio fan club, lol. He has a very good all-around game. Although he has some key flaws that I noticed in his highlight videos- lateral quickness, a lack of a shot of the dribble, and little to no elevation on his jump shot- I think he'd be my pick. If D'Antoni really has any sort of connections in the European market, I hope to God they come in handy with this kid.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Nah, he'll be on the Nets. Along with LBJ, D-Wade, and Bynum in 2010.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Nah, he'll be on the Nets. Along with LBJ, D-Wade, and Bynum in 2010.



You forgot Tim Duncan at the 4.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Nah, Yi turns into the next Dirk, but with heart. No need for that washedup crybaby.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

My sarcasm detector just broke.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Rubio = Maravich w/o great jumpshot*

Compare clips.....you'll see it right off the bat. Kid has great hands and deceptive lateral quickness. He's actually a decent defender, which at 17 says something. Doesn't need much lift on his J...neither did Bird. Lift is required for guys that can't get room. Rubio gets room. I called for him months ago....


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Rubio = Maravich w/o great jumpshot*



alphaorange said:


> Compare clips.....you'll see it right off the bat. Kid has great hands and deceptive lateral quickness. He's actually a decent defender, which at 17 says something. Doesn't need much lift on his J...neither did Bird. Lift is required for guys that can't get room. Rubio gets room. I called for him months ago....


Someone reads slam


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually......*

I don't even know what Slam is. I'm old enough to have watched Maravich and distinctly remember him torching our beloved Clyde in a big way.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Nah, Yi turns into the next Dirk, but with heart. No need for that washedup crybaby.


Yi is much more of a Pau Gasol than a Dirk. The Bucks just never utilized his back to the basket game.

As for Duncan, you could just bring him off the bench next to J-Kidd and T-Mac. Then we could also take a time machine back to 1998 and bring in Mike Jordan and Scottie Pippen.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Actually......*



alphaorange said:


> I don't even know what Slam is. I'm old enough to have watched Maravich and distinctly remember him torching our beloved Clyde in a big way.


You would be, lol. 

I just had to take that opportunity; you left yourself wide open.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Rubio = Maravich w/o great jumpshot*



alphaorange said:


> Compare clips.....you'll see it right off the bat. Kid has great hands and deceptive lateral quickness. He's actually a decent defender, which at 17 says something. Doesn't need much lift on his J...neither did Bird. Lift is required for guys that can't get room. Rubio gets room. I called for him months ago....


I haven't really gotten a chance to see many clips of him defensively other than picking up steals but he didn't impress me as such. On NBAdraft.net, they characterize him as being a good defender because when he gets beat, he is pretty good at deflecting the ball away from his man. It's like their crediting him for being a good defender because of otherwise poor defensive play combined with the fact he doesn't give up on plays, which shouldn't happen to begin with. I doubt guys are going to let him get away with that as often in the NBA where the caliber of offensive players are much better and calls become much tighter.

Although his top speed is pretty fast, Rubio lacks a quick first step. I think that shows in his defensive play (why he gets beat) and I wonder how that will effect his game in a half court set offensively without a screen coming over or him coming off a curl to get moving before he attacks the basket.

I also think he needs lift on his J. Larry Bird was about 6-9 and very much operated like a PF in today's game but played the 3 spot. As much as Rubio is 6-4, which is pretty tall for a PG, he needs that sort of lift when getting into the lane and having to shoot over taller big men looking to help; maybe this is why he has very few highlights of him pulling up or taking a shot off the dribble. Hell, he might even need it at the PG spot where we're beginning to see players getting bigger, more athletic and taller.

*The good news is that he is only 17. I think any 17 year old (who still ain't got the physique of a man) would have these sort of issues. The things I mentioned are things that can be fixed. Lateral quickness and lift could be improved through the proper conditioning program, especially in a country that has some of the best resources to dedicate to this kind of practice. Shooting off the dribble and pulling up can be refined through drilling in combination with the aforementioned conditioning plan.* I do honestly believe that this kid can be Nash-esque (but better) with those improvements and D'Antoni's offensively philosophy implimented.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Hopefully he comes out this year, the Nets suck, we draft him. We trade Vince away for picks and expirings. We trade picks and Harris for Bynum. We sign LBJ and D-Wade. We then get Kenyon for the MLE the next season.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Hopefully he comes out this year, the Nets suck, we draft him. We trade Vince away for picks and expirings. We trade picks and Harris for Bynum. We sign LBJ and D-Wade. We then get Kenyon for the MLE the next season.


...Yeah, when hell freezes over. Why would the Lakers give up Bynum?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Actually......*



alphaorange said:


> I don't even know what Slam is. I'm old enough to have watched Maravich and distinctly remember him torching our beloved Clyde in a big way.


Maravich? I disagree with this comparison. He was a scorer. How is Rubio a scorer? He misses layups. And has a ****ty jumper.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> ...Yeah, when hell freezes over. Why would the Lakers give up Bynum?


Wait, wait wait. Out of everything said in that post, the biggest thing you get out of it is the Bynum part?

I'll throw in Sean Williams and Brook Lopez too. :|


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Wait, wait wait. Out of everything said in that post, the biggest thing you get out of it is the Bynum part?
> 
> I'll throw in Sean Williams and Brook Lopez too. :|


I realized all of it was bull**** but I didn't think all of it was equal bull****. Is it likely that you get Dwayne Wade and LeBron James? I'd say slim to none but you could theoretically be capable of paying both of them if the money is managed correctly.

Could you trade Vince Carter for picks and expiring contracts? I think it is very likely because he's still a very productive player. Could you sign Kenyon Martin envitably to the MLE as a free agent? I think if you was a free agent this very moment that you could sign him to the MLE because he's not good enough for much more.

But trading Harris for Bynum is the first instance of utter stupidity, rather than just plain ol' stupidity, that involves a team giving up a prospect clearly better for another. To do such a trade would imply that someone else out there (aside from whoever believes in your plan) is as much of a mush-brain as to think that this would be a great trade for both sides. That sir, is where I call the line.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I realized all of it was bull**** but I didn't think all of it was equal bull****. Is it likely that you get Dwayne Wade and LeBron James? I'd say slim to none but you could theoretically be capable of paying both of them if the money is managed correctly.
> 
> Could you trade Vince Carter for picks and expiring contracts? I think it is very likely because he's still a very productive player. Could you sign Kenyon Martin envitably to the MLE as a free agent? I think if you was a free agent this very moment that you could sign him to the MLE because he's not good enough for much more.
> 
> But trading Harris for Bynum is the first instance of utter stupidity, rather than just plain ol' stupidity, that involves a team giving up a prospect clearly better for another. To do such a trade would imply that someone else out there (aside from whoever believes in your plan) is as much of a mush-brain as to think that this would be a great trade for both sides. That sir, is where I call the line.


Ricky Rubio coming out early seems pretty crazy too, since he said he's coming out in 2010. Getting Wade and LBJ is a pipe dream. Trading Harris+3 picks, Sean, and Brook is a pipedream, but a bit less.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Ricky Rubio coming out early seems pretty crazy too, since he said he's coming out in 2010. Getting Wade and LBJ is a pipe dream. Trading Harris+3 picks, Sean, and Brook is a pipedream, but a bit less.


Glad you realize that. And if you review my post, I never said when Rubio was coming out.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Glad you realize that. And if you review my post, I never said when Rubio was coming out.


Yes, which is why I'm wondering why you didn't point it out.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mynetsforlife said:


> Yes, which is why I'm wondering why you didn't point it out.


Because I thought it was common sense that none of us had a crystal ball to know when he's really coming out. European teams are becoming increasingly more willing to pay players at a NBA pay grade, so it may very well be possible that he forgoes the NBA for a couple more years.


----------

